# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  New Family for 2007?

## jonni

Has anyone else heard that a new family will be living in tracey and charlies house?

  Spoiler:    Sinbad from Brookside has been cast as the father, he is being paid Â£95,000 for the job.  He will be joined by his father, and five children.  The children will consist of a set of twins.  

Don't know if this is true or not.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I haven't heard any rumours on this...would be good to see a new family in the Street though. Where did you get this information from?

----------


## jonni

i will find the site...

corrie blog or something

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i will find the site...
> 
> corrie blog or something


Oh right ok, well usually Corrie Blog is a very good reliable source so this may well be true.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

I have heard the rumour about "sinbad" from Brookie/Royal. The family sound as though they would be a good edition, but I beleive the Connors will also be the new family on the block and there are big plans for them. :Big Grin:

----------


## katherine

5 kids and 2 male adults in a 2 or 3 bedroom house cant see that
to be honest

----------


## Chloe

I was thinking the same - those houses must be like tardises upstairs !

----------


## Katy

> 5 kids and 2 male adults in a 2 or 3 bedroom house cant see that
> to be honest


This is corrie were talking about. It may well be true. You never seen how many people live at the Barlows.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

I think that the family might be spread about a bit, with some of the members living away from Coronation Street.

I also heard that they were relatives of the girl who...

  Spoiler:    ...dumps a baby on the Grimshaws at Christmas!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think that the family might be spread about a bit, with some of the members living away from Coronation Street.
> 
> I also heard that they were relatives of the girl who...
> 
>   Spoiler:    ...dumps a baby on the Grimshaws at Christmas!


Oooh thanks for the spoiler! It sounds good then, this new family do sound exciting!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> I think that the family might be spread about a bit, with some of the members living away from Coronation Street.
> 
> I also heard that they were relatives of the girl who...
> 
>   Spoiler:    ...dumps a baby on the Grimshaws at Christmas!




oh wow!! A new family on the street would be quite cool!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Angel:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Aren't these the family who buy the old bakery and plan on turning it in to a fast food place, if it is i read the famile consists of a grandad, a dad, a 20 year old girl, 18 year old twins a 13 year old and a 6 year old.

----------

